# java plugin for firefox2



## agerardi (Jan 21, 2009)

I installed the java via ports and also did it by pkg_add. The java plugin works great for both Epiphany and Opera at web sites that use the java plugin.  However firefox 2.0.0.20 does not work.
When I do aboutlugins...the java apps are their. I also tried firefox-devel and firefox3 to no avail. I know this is probably an easy fix..but I have exhausted all ideas. Maybe I just need to use Epiphany as my web browser.

Tks
Al


----------



## ale (Jan 21, 2009)

What is the output of `$ ls -1F ~/.mozilla/plugins`?


----------



## ale (Jan 21, 2009)

Try reading the 20090109 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## agerardi (Jan 22, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> What is the output of `$ ls -1F ~/.mozilla/plugins`?



here is the item requested.

$ ls -1F ~/.mozilla/plugins
libjavaplugin_oji.so*
libtotem-basic-plugin.a*
libtotem-basic-plugin.la*
libtotem-basic-plugin.so*
libtotem-basic-plugin.xpt*
libtotem-complex-plugin.a*
libtotem-complex-plugin.la*
libtotem-complex-plugin.so*
libtotem-complex-plugin.xpt*
libtotem-cone-plugin.a*
libtotem-cone-plugin.la*
libtotem-cone-plugin.so*
libtotem-cone-plugin.xpt*
libtotem-gmp-plugin.a*
libtotem-gmp-plugin.la*
libtotem-gmp-plugin.so*
libtotem-gmp-plugin.xpt*
libtotem-mully-plugin.a*
libtotem-mully-plugin.la*
libtotem-mully-plugin.so*
libtotem-mully-plugin.xpt*
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.a*
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.la*
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so*
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.xpt*
npwrapper.libflashplayer.so*
$ 

Learn something new everyday after reading the UPDATING. Tks for the info.

Al


----------



## ale (Jan 22, 2009)

Did you managed to fix the problem?


----------



## agerardi (Jan 22, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Did you managed to fix the problem?



Nope. I had assumed that the java plugin was already in ./mozilla/plugins.

Did assume incorrectly?

Al


----------



## ale (Jan 22, 2009)

Try removing the file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so and create a link.
	
	



```
cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
ln -s $JAVA_HOME/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```
$JAVA_HOME may vary depending on the version you installed and you want to use for the plugin.
As example, it could be /usr/local/jdk1.6.0, /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0 or /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0 . Also the version number but you can check by yourself.


----------



## agerardi (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thank You Again!*



			
				ale said:
			
		

> Try removing the file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so and create a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



creating the sym link did the trip.

Thank You  Again

Al


----------

